# Brown or Steel?



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I am new to the steelheading this season. I picked out one the other day that was browner and had more spots than what I had pulled before. I realize I don't have a ton to compare to for the season (10 total) so thought I ought to ask... How do you tell the difference between a brown trout and a Steelhead? I thought size would indicate but lately seen a lot of pretty big Browns posted. This one was 26" long


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Brown trout tend to be more golden and have red spots mixed with black spots post a pic so we can see it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Likely steelhead. Not much in the way of brown trout in the NE Ohio Rivers.

Dan


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Like I said. I doubt this was. When I first brought it in I thought maybe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

With out a question, steelhead. Browns tend to be fall run and have more tan, gold and black colors. No pink. You can catch lots of drop back browns in the tributaries of lake Ontario this time of year. They hang around waiting for the lake to warm up . Its funny to see all of the flys they have stuck on them from the fall run.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Steel....nice catch


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown trout.....

first photo is Male, second is female....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've heard of quite a few browns caught this year. Checkout therockyriver.com. Got this one in January in the rocky

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

seen alot on the Chag to.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. After checking out the pics of browns I see the most obvious diff is the size and color of those spots. I am pretty sure there are browns in the chag but this wasn't one of them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> Like I said. I doubt this was. When I first brought it in I thought maybe.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Steelhead without question. I guess that you haven't seen a brown trout ever? Below is a brown trout I caught out of an OH river over the weekend. It was about 5 pounds I'm guessing. Looks nothing at all like a steelhead.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice pics Steelhead Bob, are those some NY browns, is that Burnt Dam area behind ya??? NY has the perfect program Brown trout program, salmon come in, browns follow, they eat eggs from the salmon they get big and fat, then the steelhead come after eat eggs from salmon and browns get big and fat then another strain of salmon come in later eat eggs etc...... All the fish drop back to the deep lake eat tons of stuff in the big lake then come back bigger the next season.

I hope one day we get more PA browns to wonder over to Ohio but you can't beat the Brown fishing in NY, even though it's combat fishing at it's worse it's a great time when you go up with a bunch of buds.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice brown Lund......

My Brown was on 18 mile and NForkoutfitters was on Oak... Dont forget about the atlantics that follow the steel... but they get it do there thing and get out,,,, they dont hang around for to long.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Never fished 18, always fished Oak and fished Burnt once been going up with a group of guys for over 8 years. Heading up this year again fist week in November.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Definitely a steelhead. A brown trout does not have any specked markings on the caudal fin unlike the rainbow trout that does.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

here we go Brownies here we go wo wo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

salmon king said:


> View attachment 71805
> here we go Brownies here we go wo wo
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice.... I always fish the head of the run on the northside of the pillar


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I caught a couple steelhead this morning on the St.Joe river in Mishawaka, IN. Those are some nice brown trout!


----------

